

5 Quick wins for your website’s user experience - carriermonk
http://blog.usabilla.com/5-quick-wins-for-your-websites-user-experience/

======
DanBC
...stop using grey text on bright white background?

(And really stop using light grey text on mid grey background. That's just
craziness.)

